# Pittsnogle, Celtics OK two-year deal



## MusaSK (Jun 24, 2006)

http://wvgazette.com/section/Sports/2006072527



> Pittsnogle, Celtics OK two-year deal
> 
> West Virginia University free-agent center Kevin Pittsnogle has agreed to a two-year contract with the Boston Celtics, according to his agent, Dan Tobin.
> 
> ...


Here is to a good future for Pittsnogle and the Celtics!


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

Just what we need; another shooting big man!

Really though, I think what Ainge wants to do right now is build a more defensive team, and from what I saw of Pittsnogle, he isn't very good on the defensive team. But will be nice to have another shooting threat from deep.

Here's to Pittsnogle staying out of the NBDL! :cheers:


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Isn't our roster already full? I mean including NBDL guys?


----------



## km109 (Jul 18, 2003)

With the amount of playing time he got in Vegas, I wouldn't be signing any long term leases if I was Dwayne Jones.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

ainge is stacking up players for a big trade :biggrin:


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Yeah he is, but for who??
As of this AM, it looks like Iverson isn't an option. On Fox sports (yeah, I hear you laughing) they had this note about what the proposed draft day deal with Philly was: 

"According to reports, the Sixers were ready to deal Allen Iverson to Boston in a three-team arrangement that would have allowed them to move up to the No. 7 spot in the draft and take former Villanova guard Randy Foye. The Sixers supposedly would have received Gerald Green from the Celtics and Carlos Boozer from the Utah Jazz. But the Celtics backed off of the deal. Since then, Danny Ainge, the team's executive director of basketball operations, has continued to talk with King in an attempt to obtain Iverson but his offers have been rebuffed. 
Posted July 26, by Ben Maller"
Link:http://www.benmaller.com/#nba_rumors_notes

Unless we can steal Harrington, I don't know who's left that we want. 
I'm not all that happy about Pittnogle. I agree that Jones is probably gone, but Pittsnogle is not....wait for it....the answer.. :biggrin:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

DWest Superstar said:


> Isn't our roster already full? I mean including NBDL guys?


Yes, I do believe it is full.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

DWest Superstar said:


> Isn't our roster already full?


There's always room for Pittsnogle.

Hey, looking at the photo below, it appears that he has his own Minime, should we nickname him Dr. Evil?


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> ainge is stacking up players for a big trade :biggrin:


That was the first thing that I thought when I heard about this signing. Personally I like Pittsnogle, but don't see how he fits in unless moves are made. If you look at the C's now, we are stacked with multiple players at every position (except the 5 but then who is stacked there?). We have an overabundance of young, talented, players who really haven't been developed yet though, so why would you keep adding more unless you thought there would be a need to develop more. To me that means that some of those prospects will probably be cut loose in a deal to bring in a veteran. Other fans may laugh, but I'm betting a lot of GM's look at guys like Jefferson, Green, West, Allen, Gomes, etc. and see the same things that we see. Add Telfair, Rondo, Pittsnogle, Ray, etc. to the guys above and you've got some tempting prospects to sweeten any deal without giving up on your own future. 

I wish Pittsnogle were more of a defensive presence. If it were his outside game would be a nice compliment to Gome's inside game on the offensive side of the floor with them reversing the roles on D with Gomes guarding the opposing 3 and Pittsnogle the 4. As it is I think he's going to be merely a emergency injury replacement or possibly a designated deep threat in limited minutes. I don't see him as a backup center because he's not a big rebounder or defender which is what the C's need off the bench more than scoring from that position.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Pittsnogle was easily the worst player on our summer league team. 

I watched almost every second of our games in Orlando a few weeks back...and Pittsnogle is just not a NBA player.

He's dirt slow, and if ______ (insert random summerleague post player who never made it in the league) can kill him off the dribble, what's he going to do when the games really matter? His 3pt shot wasn't even spectacular in Orlando, and the Bulls I specifically remember gave him that shot, b/c they knew he wasn't hitting it.

Good luck to Pittsnogle and the Celts, but I'm just giving you a little insight to what I saw (or better said, didn't see) from him a few weeks ago.....


----------



## MusaSK (Jun 24, 2006)

I think the only reason the Celtics took Pittsnogle is because the GM is from Buckhannon, West Virginia and he was apparently pretty high on KP and Gansey.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

> He's dirt slow, and if *PERCY MILLER* can kill him off the dribble...


It speaks for itself


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Is there someone here who honestly believes that we signed this Pittsnogle clown so that we can trade him? Obviously if anyone wanted him they would have gotten him.

No my friends, we're stuck with him because we'll be trading away the talented players.


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

for being 6'11 his post game is TERRIBLE


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

siK_sTyLeZz said:


> for being 6'11 his post game is TERRIBLE


No wonder why #1AWF is so happy.


----------



## noballer07 (Jul 4, 2006)

Here comes the next (watered down) Raef LaFrentz...


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> No wonder why #1AWF is so happy.




who needs a post game??? hmph!


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

and btw i would have much rather had steve novak


EDIT...didnt realize he was drafted by houston...i thought he was a free agent...still woulda rather had him tho


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2006/basketball/nba/07/26/pittsnogle.ap/index.html

Get a look at the picture in this article....see anything funny???? :eek8: 

I don't know I don't hate Pitsnogle, I'm a big fan of WVU as that's where all my family went up until me but I don't see why we signed him. He can't help us. Our roster is full too?
1. Paul Pierce
2. Wally Sczerbiak
3. Kendrick Perkins
4. Ryan Gomes
5. Delonte West
6. Sebastien Telfair
7. Gerald Green
8. Rajon Rondo
9. Al Jefferson
10. Theo Ratlif
11. Tony Allen
12. Brian Scalabrine
13. Leon Powe
14. Dwyane Jones
15. Allan Ray
16. Kevin Pitsnogle

Did we not sign Allan Ray? I'm confused.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Oh, Pittsnogle. How I loved making fun of him. I look forward to seeing how he does in the big league.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

You guys know the contract is not guarented right? Basically he is just a training camp invite.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

didnt the celtics learn when they had Raef.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

TheTruth34 said:


> didnt the celtics learn when they had Raef.


Learn what? Ainge and the Celtics are taking a chance on a 6'11" rookie. It's very low risk as it's chump change and for a year. What does that have to do with Raef?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Very similar skillset. But I like this signing, just because he's WVU's AT 3 pt leader.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Except he's about 10 years younger and about 11 million or so less. If he's a bust nothing lost. But 6'11 dudes who can play as Aqua said do not hang on trees.  They also do not grow on trees. So you take a chance on a kid with almost zero risk. Big deal. I like the gamble.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

If Danny Ainge brutally raped and murdered your wife, Causeway, you'd be saying it was a necessary evil. Had to be done. No choice. No other option. Worth the risk.

Needless to say, the signing doesn't thrill me. At least the contract isn't guaranteed (aren't we still paying Will Bynum?)


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> If Danny Ainge brutally raped and murdered your wife, Causeway, you'd be saying it was a necessary evil. Had to be done. No choice. No other option. Worth the risk.
> 
> Needless to say, the signing doesn't thrill me. At least the contract isn't guaranteed (aren't we still paying Will Bynum?)


I know (hope) you are exaggerting to make a point. However you are not correct. People want to get upset about Scabs getting 5 years? Fine - I get that. But this signing? A 6'11" guy who had a nice college career - signing him for non-guaranteed money? And people want to ***** about that? Come on.

I'd say the opposite for many people in here. Ainge could sign Jordan in his prime and they'd complain that it was too many years. Or that some guy on another team will be better.

This signing has zero risk and potential upside.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Why not just grab Taylor Coppenrath if he wanted a big white college star with no NBA future? Atleast he's local.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Danny Ainge's Idea of a basketball team...










Not too much fudge...just right.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

oh right I forgot - Pittsnogle is white. Another big negative in here. Let's bring back Pervis - he's not white.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

What would you all say if the guy Ainge just signed had flunked out of school his freshmen year and then had to go to technical school and then came back for his junior and senior season and averaged 7 points and 6 rebounds? 

Does that sound like anyone we would want? Well that was Bill Laimbeer. Now consider the flak being given to Ainge for netting a mature, smart, 6'11 sharpshooter who was first team all Big East and scored nearly 20 a night playing in one of the top 2 or 3 leagues in the country. 

You need to take chances like this once in a while if you ever want to find a diamond in the rough. Same thing last year with Gomes. Ainge could of traded that pick since it was what many Celtic fans referred to as "worthless". 

If he's a bust so be it. BFD.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

causeway is right...there is no risk here...its not like hes signed to a 5 yr 15 million dollar contract...im still assuming that ainge is stockpiling players to get ready for a 3 for 1 type of trade...thats the only reasonable explination for ending up with 3 rookies under contract in a draft where you traded away your only pick...so its not a bad thing that pittsnogle is here


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> causeway is right...


thanks AW.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I don't like the signing, even if there is no risk involved. I don't think he can help this team. 

As for the Gomes comparision - I don't remember Kevin Pittsnogle ever being First Team All-America.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> I don't like the signing, even if there is no risk involved. I don't think he can help this team.
> 
> As for the Gomes comparision - I don't remember Kevin Pittsnogle ever being First Team All-America.


Do you remember Pittsnogle getting guaranteed money? I did not say he was exactly the same as Gomes. The point was sometimes taking a chance pays off.


----------



## max powers (Aug 3, 2004)

Damnit Danny








*>*


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Even if P-Dub is right in that Pittsnogle might not help the Celtics what's the worst that happens? He's gone. Big deal.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Well, it's not an "even" - he won't help the team except maybe an occasional three. Don't get me wrong, I love the kid - the clutchness and toughness he showed in the NCAA tournament was outstanding. I just don't think he'll be able to help the Celtics.

On my first post, I didn't realize the deal was non-guaranteed. And to answer my question, are we still paying Will Bynum?


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

Causeway said:


> Learn what? Ainge and the Celtics are taking a chance on a 6'11" rookie. It's very low risk as it's chump change and for a year. What does that have to do with Raef?



both players 6'11', both players white, both players shootin unmuscular centers. enough said.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

max powers said:


> Damnit Danny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

WTChan said:


> Who?


He is a 7'0" K1 fighter.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

P-Dub34 said:


> Well, it's not an "even" - he won't help the team except maybe an occasional three. Don't get me wrong, I love the kid - the clutchness and toughness he showed in the NCAA tournament was outstanding. I just don't think he'll be able to help the Celtics.


He'll be competing with Dwayne Jones for the right to play for DJ down in Austin. He's a cheap training camp body that may prove to be a better emergency spectator than Jones. If not he joins Will Bynum on the unemployment line.



P-Dub34 said:


> On my first post, I didn't realize the deal was non-guaranteed. And to answer my question, are we still paying Will Bynum?


No. Bynum got the same sort of deal that Dr. Evil did, a bonus for showing up for camp.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Premier said:


> He is a 7'0" K1 fighter.


Holy crap, he looks like a warthog.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

TheTruth34 said:


> both players 6'11', both players white, both players shootin unmuscular centers. enough said.


It's not enough said. You are leaving out many millions in guaranteed money. A few years locked in with that guaranteed money. About 10 years in age. And 2 crappy knees. But yes - they are both white and I know that's a mortal sin in here for some people. 

This non-guaranteed signing is fine. I am amazed it's on it's third page already but I guess it is summer.


----------

